# Carrylite opinion?



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Has any used Carrylite full bodies? I need to know what you think, other than they are a little smaller. Also, welcome to Minot, ND Leo. There are alot of birds to be shot within spittin distance of the base. C

Decoys: $4000 FA blind: $400 Shells: $40 Shooting a butt-load of birds without paying a landowner or guide: priceless... North Dakota rocks!


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Has anyONE used Carrylite full-bodies?


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

They are a little bulky since they are in one piece, and the paint doesn't hold up well. You don't have many options for snow full bodies at a good price. There's flatlanders but I don't think their paint holds up either. There's big foots (if you can find them) and hardcores (way too expensive if you ask me), but I'm waiting until someone comes out with an equal product of the previous two for cheap.

Maybe some day. :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

The 3 I have are very nice, and the fold up too. However they are gonna be **** considering I just won a 3 pack of Backwing Elites that go for about $70 a pop.. All in all the carrylites are alright, but the footbase is not the greatest... You need to use the stakes that come with em..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Jay Dog,
We used them back in the mid 80s in CT and had pretty good success. Then we sold them for BFs. The Carrylites do fold up but some times we could not get the dents out of the backs or sides. Also you do need the stakes especially if it is as windy in ND as everyone says. The the problem with the stakes (when we had them) was that the paint did not match the backs of the decoys and would stick out some. Also one thing that was kind of surprising is that we never had a problem with the paint chipping off (unlike their shells) Possibly we got a good batch or something?? I know a lot of people still use the lites and love them. I will stick with the BFs though. Also I hear Fred Zink has some full bodies coming out but I think they are mass produced in China and you won't be able to get them till next season (I may be wrong). I have seen some pictures of them and they look pretty good but since they are produced in China I will stay away from them. Have to support my fellow Americans. Hope this helps! Leo


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They are junk, the feet are way to small for the decoy so they always fall over in high winds. But you can stop that by running steel rodes through the decoy and into the ground. If I had to buy a full body decoy it of be the BigFoots. You can really give'em a beating, with nothing happening to the decoy it self. I just bought 2 doz and cant wait to use them. I was thinking about the carrylites but, then I figured the money is well worth for the Bigfoots.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Although carry-lites are a decent looking deke I would not reccomend buying them. I have a couple in my spread and only use them during the early season---because of the stake design. In late season when the grounds frozen they're a pain. For the price you're definitely better off paying the extra for bigfoots. Bigfoots are still the best buy out there in terms of durability, looks, and perforance...

...that is until the geese here become as wary as they are in the NW and you need to convert to hardcores. :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt,How much does cabela's want for there bigfoots?At scheels it is 300$/doz.


----------

